# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  [RESOLVED] DevExpress Splash Screen

## ashveen

I'm new to this DevExpress Tools and WindowForms. Can anyone tell me about them and how to code the splashscreens.

----------


## jedifuk

need to move to WinForms section, this is WPF section

----------


## ashveen

thanks but i figured t out

----------

